# Girgentana



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone have, or heard of them? I know they are rare, and most are now in zoos, but they are fasinating. I love my Saanens and Boers, they are awesome! I'm just looking into breeds..

Which breeds do you recomend anyway, other than the popular meat and dairy breeds, I want something extremely unique!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a link to the ALBC site, where they list what they consider to be rare in the US.

http://albc-usa.org/cpl/wtchlist.html#goats

I was trying to import a new type of goat (Kamori) from Pakistan a few weeks ago but found out the only place you can import from right now is Australia / New Zealand.  
I was very disappointed...they have ears nearly to the floor.

The short answer is, unless it's already here, you probably can't get them.
If they're here but really rare, you might contact the zoo about buying some kids...but the restrictions and cost could be prohibitive.

Good luck w/ your search.


----------



## doublebow (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, those girgantana are really cool looking! I am looking for a Spanish goat. They have beautiful horns and are a feral/heritage/landrace breed. Depending on where you are located they might be easy to find.


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mammawannagoat (Feb 7, 2010)

They are very pretty!   I wouldn't mind a couple of them.  I wonder what their temperment is like?


----------

